# OSX Mavericks is now available



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Mavericks became available in the Support, Downloads portion of apple.com at around 2PM EST on October 22, 2013.

While I am downloading it, I thought I would post a message here in case anyone else is interested.

I caught most of the keynote address streamed live that announced it's availability.

There were two important things that I noticed:

1. Mavericks is available for free.

2. If your Mac is currently running Mountain Lion, it is capable of running Mavericks.


----------

